# Big Wallye as far as the eye can see.



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

This summer has been unreal. Despite the high heat, high water levels and extremely high water temps the fish have been very active. Especially the big girls. Below aren't even all of the big fish from the last two weeks. We let a lot of 27"+ fish go without pictures due to the warm water being really hard on them.


----------

